# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  El suelo también tiene vida

## Bruno Cillóniz

Por desconocimiento de la conformación de un suelo, hemos estado eliminando su material biotico con el uso indiscriminado de agroquimicos y fertilizantes, dejando cada vez mas un suelo estéril para la vida y, por consiguiente, para la producción de alimentos.      Temas similares: INFOGRAFÍA: EL SUELO ES UN RECURSO NO RENOVABLE Artículo: Advierten que la palma aceitera también tiene sus riesgos ambientales TEST RÁPIDO DE DE SUELO (HANNA) Manejo del Riego y Suelo en Palto Afirman que la crisis también se enfrenta con información

----------

